# newbie looking to get started



## matth-telford (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi guys,

Im a weekend warrior that loves a clean car i used to have aload of stuff many years ago but so out of touch after having a baby (shes now 6!) so i want to get back into it.

i have £1000 to spend and will be starting from nothing can you recommend everything a good kity will need including a decent DA/rotary i can stretch a bit further if needed to get the best machine that will last me

Many thanks Matt


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Personally - I'd look at what have got, what do you feel isn't doing what you want it to do and look to upgrade that.

Then I'd look at what do you not have that you'd want - eg pressure washer...

Thinking the same about products and what do you like / don't like / have / don't have etc etc.

There's nothing at all wrong with spending all your budget and buying the best you can, but if it was myself, i'd be buying as above and as and when I need things...

Also, don't get sucked into the hype of you must buy this, those are rubbish, they don't work, I wouldn't use one of them on my car... what works for you, works :thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

3 stages
2 buckets, shampoo, detox chemicals for body/rims, good quality mitt/cloths/towel, long hose and LSP of choice. 

Cheap pressure washer and snow foam 'gun' for spray on products.

Basic DAS6 Pro, pads, polish?

Pretty much in that order - check your wash technique is perfect before considering a machine. No need to rush anything - find your own preferred route and level and enjoy :thumb:


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

If you are starting from nothing at all and have set yourself £1000 budget.

Nilfisk pressure washer, a couple of hundred quid will get you a very good machine for washing the car.

Upgraded hose, depending on the length you would like, and a quick release short trigger. I'm looking at this one
https://www.directhoses.net/collect...-fit-and-short-trigger-with-quick-fit-nozzles

Snow foam cannon, plenty of cheap ones on ebay for £15ish or you can spend a little more and get a better quality one. (I have a Dodojuice Snow Commotion - £24) There are plenty of good quality ones at the £25-£40 mark.

Two or three buckets with grit guards (Not everyone uses a third bucket for wheels, personally I do). I have a couple of cheap one's and a decent one (Meguiars). Plenty of selection out there.

A few microfiber wash mitts, noodle mitts. My good one is a Meguiars mitt then a few cheap noodle mitts from Wilko's for the wheels and lower area's.

Autosmart grey microfibers, pack of 36, very good all round cloth. Contact your local Autosmart rep for the best price, usually around £25.

Dedicated Glass Microfiber Cloth - I use a Dodojuice Mint Merkin

Drying Towels - Mine are from ebay, think they were around £10 each. I went for the thick plush ones. Over 1000gsm.

Fallout remover, I use autosmart Red 7 in a 5 litre bottle, which can be used on wheels and paintwork. As above contact your rep.

Tar remover, I use Autosmart Tardis in a 5 litre bottle, As above contact rep.

All Purpose Cleaner - Bilt Hamber Surfex-HD in a 5 litre bottle, think it's around £20.

Citrus pre wash, not something I have at the moment but I'm going to get some in time for salty roads, maybe someone else can suggest a good one.

TFR (Traffic and Film Remover) Only one I have used is Dodojuice Crudzilla, again maybe another DW user can suggest others.

Most of the above chemicals you will require to decant and some will require diluting so a funnel, a measuring jug, possibly a syringe and a selection of bottles. Also a pump sprayer wouldn't go amiss :thumb:

Clay bar, I have Meguiars, I got it in a kit with two 80g bars, a cloth and a bottle of quick detailer. Currently on sale at Halfords
https://www.halfords.com/search?q=meguiars&prefn1=type&prefv1=Clay Bars

Dedicated wheel cleaner, Garage Therapy /ONE Wheel Shampoo for me, around £12.

A selection of wheel brushes, This will depend on the type of wheels you have. Plenty of size and shape selection out there.

Snowfoam, I've used a few, Dodojuice Apple iFoam, Autosmart Snowfoam Pro, Bilt Hamber Autofoam to name just three. 
Bilt Hamber Autofoam has fantastic cleaning power but is not very foamy, if that is what you like. Plus it is a pain to get the correct dilution, it's not as easy as just 100ml to 900ml of water etc. You have to work out the PIR (Panel Impact Ratio). 
I'm currently using Autosmart Snowfoam Pro which cleans well and has nice foam/dwell time.

Shampoo, Just finished off some Meguiars Gold Class, which is nice stuff. I also have Meguiars Ultimate Wash and Wax, Chemical Guys Maxi Suds II, Dodojuice Born To Be Mild. I prefer the Megs Ultimate Wash and Wax.

A set of detailing brushes, loads out there.

Compound/Polish/Wax - I bought the Meguiars Ultimate Kit, Ultimate Compound, Ultimate Polish, Ultimate Liquid Wax, currently in the sale at Halfords 
https://www.halfords.com/motoring/p...orers/meguiars-ultimate-paint-kit-442973.html
Can be applied with a machine or by hand.

Selection of applicators for the Compound, polish and wax.

Glass cleaner, Meguiars again for me.

Quick Detailer, loads out there to choose from, I have ONR (which has loads of multiple uses and I would recommend reading about), Meguiars, and Bilt Hamber.

I'm sure I've missed loads out but that should get you going, plenty of reading for you :lol::lol::lol:

Just reading this post back and I look like an Autosmart rep, I'm not, I just like their products :thumb:


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

It depends how confident you are. With regard to a polishing machine, DAs' will never rectify paintwork as good as a rotary, you need to spend decent money on this. I have owned a few £100 ones and burnt them out within a year. I have a Rupes, a Flex and a Makita, and would recommend any of the three, but any of these will eat into your budget. I would leave the buffer, after all it will take a good chunk of your cash but will be rarely used, as you shouldn't buff your car regularly as it removes paint every time. I think Autoglym do a great range for not silly money. It is a minefield with regard to all the products on the market. Auto Finesse products look the part, but when you look into them, they are no better than Autoglym, whereas Autoglym professional products come in concentrate formula, the Auto Finesse is ready mixed so works out more expensive. Auto Finesse do have an exceptionally good marketing team and great packaging.
The best upholstery extraction machine on the market bar none is the Numatic CTD 570/2.
If you are considering interior shampooing, a compact dehumidifier is a must, it can take ages to dry an interior out, and if you shut the doors before the interior is fully dry, it will smell like a dead cat, and you won't get rid of the smell, a bit like the smell of milk.

I would concentrate on a good range of cleaners and waxes, and add the machines as and when you can afford them.
The best multi purpose cleaner I have ever used, and I've been using it since 1985, is a product called 'Solclens' by Guardian Products in Barnoldswick. Without doubt, the best all rounder you can buy. It dilutes from 10:1 to 100:1 depending on how dirty the item is. I personally find 15:1 a great mix. It will clean anything, and I mean anything. Interiors, extraction machines, bugs, engines, plastic, and it's food safe so you can clean your kitchen, oven, bathroom, upvc with it. It's a reasonable price too, around £17 for 5 litres concentrate.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

matth-telford said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im a weekend warrior that loves a clean car i used to have aload of stuff many years ago but so out of touch after having a baby (shes now 6!) so i want to get back into it.
> 
> ...


My advice is to have at least 6 months money behind you to pay the bills if the phone stops ringing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Not sure about the UK but here in Canada 3D sells a pretty neat kit, its 280 Canadian dollars before taxes - i think in pounds its roughly half, so 140 pounds - ball park. I'm sure you can get something comparable there.

Comes with a polisher, pads, clay, wax, spray topper, towels and polish. Only thing you will need is a car soap really and maybe a few extra pads/towels. Unless you want to get some chemical decon products has well.

Or you can rack your brain and pick all kinds of different brands and products like me! 

Side note: There are a number of affordable dual actions polishers. I have a shinemate rotary and its very solid. My 2 DA's though are both from griots garage. A hobbyist doesn't need a flex or rupes IMO, just silly. If i was going to pay extra for a dual action it would be one of the new cordless shinemates! They look awesome. Car Craft Detailing has a glowing review of the new cordless shinemate polishers, one of my favorite youtube channels.

I even recently put my 1.5 year old griots garage 15mm dual action up for sale locally lol If i could sell it i would order a cordless shinemate. But machine polishing is not common around here...


----------

